# Ability to understand multiple perspectives



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

i believe this is usually INFJ territory, we spend all of our time doing this pretty much


----------



## ertertwert (Jun 5, 2010)

While I'd say this is indeed native INFJ territory (meaning, our main way of perceiving the world) I see no reason why others can't do the same. Just that they won't be as inclined to do so (possibly because they don't see a point?).


----------

